# ***60,000 Posts***



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hit another milestone.....and just six minutes after the scheduled end of the world. :lol.

****60,000 posts****

Thank you for being part of this!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of posts! I've got serious déjà vu over this topic, did you only just pass 50k or something? :b

congrats


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Millenium is an OG.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:yay congrats thats alot of posting!


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

FAKE!

:lol


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice going MM! If you only had a penny for each one, that would be a good night out on the town. (PS: Keep your rain away from me, I just stained the deck for 9 hours today!)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm jealous


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

That a giant e-penis. If you were to ever get an eboner all the blood would rush to your head and you would die.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought it was just like last week you hit 50,000 posts.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

H a x!!!


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

congrats, MM!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Small potatoes, MM. Small potatoes...















Kidding! Congratulations.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

is that really a triumph?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

To me it is. It shows commitment. How many people have I helped? 

.....and the post count is actually a little bit lower than it should be. There was an upgrade made to the site about four years ago that cut a lot of people's posts down - mine was never restored. It's off by a couple thousand. I don't even care that much.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> To me it is. It shows commitment. How many people have I helped?
> 
> .....and the post count is actually a little bit lower than it should be. There was an upgrade made to the site about four years ago that cut a lot of people's posts down - mine was never restored. It's off by a couple thousand. I don't even care that much.


That's more than I think I could do in my lifetime, my 412 going on 413 is roughly the amount of litres of apple cider you drink in one night.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

not a big deal


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

CONGRAGULAMATIONS :yay, seriously congrats to Milleniumman75! nice work


----------



## nothingtosay (May 23, 2011)

They should have a "like"button for certain posts on this site.


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't mean to be rude, but its pretty easy to get 60,000 posts if your a Moderator. Don't us people have like 50 posts per day, I think it would take us about 5/6 years to get 60.000


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

I demand a recount.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CK1708 said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but its pretty easy to get 60,000 posts if your a Moderator. Don't us people have like 50 posts per day, I think it would take us about 5/6 years to get 60.000


If you notice how long I have been here, yeah, it HAS taken over 6 years.
6 years, three months, and 17 days to be exact.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

you have a lot of time on your hands lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually, I could go down to minutes. I would have to look up my information, though :lol.


----------

